# New Loken Picture



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is my latest picture of Loken taken the other day. He was tired from playing and was nodding off to sleep. It was so cute and I was so happy I had my phone on me to snap a pic 









His "hair" makes me smile when I see it


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That is an adorable picture. His hair is awesome, he looks like James Dean! :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

What a cutie


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful picture! I'm still trying to picture the James Dean.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What little cutie Loken is! Very nice picture!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow your phone takes very good pictures  ,mine is not so good! :roll: :lol: Loken is as cute as ever  thanks for sharing!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, Loken looks like a real sweetheart! I love the expression on his face.


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

cutie loken  :mrgreen: 
thats wanna take a photo so loken seek


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ty for all the nice comments


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what a cutie-pie


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww he has such a sweet face!


----------

